# PPI Eqs and crossovers! Get em while you can!



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Not my listings.

mechanicalcharlie | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

He's a really nice guy and a dependable seller.
I bought an A300.2, epx-205, and a 3" art spacer from him.
I introduced him to DIYMA so he's on here.
Charlie told me he's selling all his PPI stuff and getting into OS MacIntosh.

Highly recommended ebay seller!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

